
The Network is Reliable - dedalus
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2655736
======
timmytim
Debugging system(s) failure sometimes make me feel I should be consulting with
spirits, ouija board and all. But as the article said, we'll rely on rumor,
hearsay, conjecture and if time remains, we will consult the logfiles.

